
Last-minute $4.4B bid on bankrupt Sears - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/28/sears-chairman-eddie-lampert-submits-bit-for-company.html
======
dexwiz
Bid from Lampert, not surprised there. This man has been bleeding Sears dry
for years. Sears most valuable asset is its real estate, and Lampert has been
positioning himself as the prime benefactor of an engineered downfall. I know
brick and mortar has been on the decline, but if you go into a Sears in even a
half decent mall its like walking into something you would see in a Zombie
movie, empty shelves and dead-eyed employees.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Lampert could get all that mall real estate just in time to find out that
malls have become passe, and their real estate isn't as valuable as Lampert
thought.

------
xfitm3
How’s Lampert’s bid not a conflict of interest?

